# How can I tell if the body shop did a good paint job?



## NP2004 (Feb 5, 2004)

I posted this in the X5 forum with no replies. I am going to pick up my X5 4.8i from the body shop around 5pm after it was involved in a hit and run in a grocery parking lot over a week ago. The damage caused my rear tailgate to be replaced along with painted since it does not come from BMW pre-painted along with the top portion of the trunk to be repainted to blend in the new rear tailgate. The rear bumper was also replaced and painted in areas needed. What specifically should I look for before accepting the vehicle from the body shop and what specific questions should I ask them? I have already verified numerous times that no structural damage was done to the vehicle. Fortunately the vehicle that hit my X5 was raised so the damage was to the tailgate/bumper and since it was in a parking lot the speed was slow. Thanks


----------



## Kgolf31 (Sep 25, 2008)

Here is a couple tips I used for myself when I got my car back from the body shop after I had my hood, bumper, and fenders sanded and re-sprayed from rock chips

Make sure the paint matches......Over time paint color will fade and change color, make sure they matched it

Make sure the Clear Coat doesn't have any fingerprints or defects.......

Make sure the bumper is properly repaired, and properly mounted.


Basically to sum it up. Before you leave the body shop, make sure you leave the area thinking you are satisfied and there is nothing on your mind. If you see something, make sure you address it


----------



## bythehour (Mar 19, 2007)

I would keep an eye out for:

1. Drip accumulation along edges (just like fingerprints, these shouldn't be there, but you never know if an amateur has done the job). 

2. Smooth surface. Bring a plastic baggy and put it over your hand. Run your hand/baggie over the repainted surface. Contaminants on the surface will cause rustling sounds with the bag. 

3. Dust. This one is hard to avoid on repaints, but it should be kept to a minimum. You will see dust as tiny specks or bumps in the paint. Bring a halogen lamp, if you have, for inspection. Shine the light at different angles on the surface to see if you have dust specks.


----------



## DetailDan (Jul 3, 2007)

Id pick it up during the day if possible so you can look at it in sunlight. You want to look at orange peel, if the color matches (look at different angles), inspect the paint to see how much dirt is in it, make sure there are no runs, they probably polished it so look for holograms, look at the gaps between the panels and make sure they are equal on both sides, open and close the trunk a few times. Thats about all I can think of.


----------



## LoneStar5 (Apr 22, 2008)

Since the speed was low the new tailgate should fit. However, make sure the tailgate seals properly when shut. You might want to take it for a test drive to make sure there is no wind noise and it would be good to check for water leaks.


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

wow, you guys have no clue. finger prints, dust? open and close the lift gate, making sure that it close and opens like before. check the gaps inbetween the 1/4 panels and the bumper, wind noise i doubt you'll hear that since the damage was in the rear. the color depends, one what color do you have? i mean your looking a a flat panel and really have nothing to compare. and here's a tip. 1 parts don't come prepaint for any car from the factory. and if it did that doesn't mean it would match, oem has variant colors of the same color. 2 bumpers which are plastic don't always match from the factory, so your's could be a shade off. basicly you want the front and rear bumpers to match. 3 this is the most important. YOUR CAR WAS HIT, and has minor damage from a stand point of a bodyshop. IT WILL NEVER BE THE SAME, BECAUSE YOU KNOW IT WAS WRECK, AND IN YOUR MIND THE ONLY WAY IT WILL BE FINE IS IF YOU GET A NEW CAR. sorry. more or less if you can't tell any diff. and if your honest with your self, then know one else will. unless you tell them.


----------



## DetailDan (Jul 3, 2007)

lild said:


> wow, you guys have no clue. finger prints, dust? open and close the lift gate, making sure that it close and opens like before. check the gaps inbetween the 1/4 panels and the bumper


Instead of acting like a smart ass who knows it all, why dont you explain how those recommendations dont make sense...


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

lild said:


> wow, you guys have no clue. finger prints, dust? open and close the lift gate, making sure that it close and opens like before. check the gaps inbetween the 1/4 panels and the bumper, wind noise i doubt you'll hear that since the damage was in the rear. the color depends, one what color do you have? i mean your looking a a flat panel and really have nothing to compare. and here's a tip. 1 parts don't come prepaint for any car from the factory. and if it did that doesn't mean it would match, oem has variant colors of the same color. 2 bumpers which are plastic don't always match from the factory, so your's could be a shade off. basicly you want the front and rear bumpers to match. 3 this is the most important. YOUR CAR WAS HIT, and has minor damage from a stand point of a bodyshop. IT WILL NEVER BE THE SAME, BECAUSE YOU KNOW IT WAS WRECK, AND IN YOUR MIND THE ONLY WAY IT WILL BE FINE IS IF YOU GET A NEW CAR. sorry. more or less if you can't tell any diff. and if your honest with your self, then know one else will. unless you tell them.


how about try again. ... and this time in english! :rofl:


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

i work in a bodyshop, so i do know it all when it comes to body repair. and sorry for the enlish. i shouldn't post half asleep. makes me a little cranky.
as stated. if your parinoid about the repairs, even if you can't tell that it has been fixed. then it will never be right in your mind. you'll begin to notice things you never did before. such as the rock chips on the front end, a vibration in the steering wheel, the paint on the right front door doesn't match the rest of the car, it's real dirty inside, even though you brought it in dirty, etc. and none of these thing have nothing to do with the accident, but you'll swear that it wasn't that way before. and we come across alot of those people. and it will never be right unless you have a new car. now how to tell if the repairs are done right. 
open and close the door, making sure that it closes with easy, and no funny noises are being made. check all the rubbers on the panels that are paint, makeing sure there is no paint on them. brand new panels that have been completly replace should have been left striped of all parts, if there's paint on them than that should be a clue somethings wrong. now if they charged you to blend both quarters, than the quarter's should match the rear cover. ideally you want the front and rear covers to match. but if the quarter panels and been blendes then they may match the rear cover it's not biggie. next thing to do is turn the damage area in to the sun light. or if you have no choice and got to pick it up at night, take it a gas station, those lights show alot. look at it, at different angles, even if you have to bend down and look across and up the panel, your looking for what we call thrash. basically, it's either lint off the painters clothes or fromt the tac rag. and look for fish eyes. but to make it real easy, take it to the dealer tell them that it has been wrecked and repaired, but don't tell them where. if they pick out the damage area and point out flaws in the work, then take it back have it fixed. but if the dealer can't tell what's been fixed then your good to go.


----------



## DetailDan (Jul 3, 2007)

lild said:


> i work in a bodyshop, so i do know it all when it comes to body repair. and sorry for the enlish. i shouldn't post half asleep. makes me a little cranky.
> as stated. if your parinoid about the repairs, even if you can't tell that it has been fixed. then it will never be right in your mind. you'll begin to notice things you never did before. such as the rock chips on the front end, a vibration in the steering wheel, the paint on the right front door doesn't match the rest of the car, it's real dirty inside, even though you brought it in dirty, etc. and none of these thing have nothing to do with the accident, but you'll swear that it wasn't that way before. and we come across alot of those people. and it will never be right unless you have a new car. now how to tell if the repairs are done right.
> open and close the door, making sure that it closes with easy, and no funny noises are being made. check all the rubbers on the panels that are paint, makeing sure there is no paint on them. brand new panels that have been completly replace should have been left striped of all parts, if there's paint on them than that should be a clue somethings wrong. now if they charged you to blend both quarters, than the quarter's should match the rear cover. ideally you want the front and rear covers to match. but if the quarter panels and been blendes then they may match the rear cover it's not biggie. next thing to do is turn the damage area in to the sun light. or if you have no choice and got to pick it up at night, take it a gas station, those lights show alot. look at it, at different angles, even if you have to bend down and look across and up the panel, your looking for what we call thrash. basically, it's either lint off the painters clothes or fromt the tac rag. and look for fish eyes. but to make it real easy, take it to the dealer tell them that it has been wrecked and repaired, but don't tell them where. if they pick out the damage area and point out flaws in the work, then take it back have it fixed. but if the dealer can't tell what's been fixed then your good to go.


Just because you work in a body shop doesnt mean you know it all. There are so many body shops that dont have a clue. Being a detailer, Ive seen a fair amount of repaints and body work, most of which have been terrible.

Anyways, Im still confused as to how checking the gaps, finger prints and dirt in the paint, isn't a good thing to do after getting body work done? The gaps should be the same on both sides, and there shouldn't be anything in the paint whether its finger prints, dirt, runs, etc. I completely understand the car might not be EXACTLY as it was before, but in this case it should be damn close. And if the OP notices any of these things, assuming he doesnt have experience inspecting paint, than its probably safe to say they did a bad job.

In other words, if the average person notices something in a repaint, than its probably pretty bad. The OP isn't going to notice the things I mentioned as well as a trained person will. Detailers and body shop guys will be a lot more critical.


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

i agree. i am more critical of other people's work, especially when i make the same mistakes. i admit, my post was a bit over kill. the op not saying he his, but just sounds like one these people who all of sudden notice every thing wrong with there car, that had nothing to do with the repairs. but your right the gaps should be the same, best test, use the tip of your pinky to check. but what threw me for a loop was the finger prints and dust. finger prints shouldn't be in a paint job, and well dust is only going to come from some one who paint in a garage and not in a paint booth. but i do hold my self to a high standard. the insurance comp. work keeps us on our toes. belive me i've too seen alot of jobs, i was like if we tried to get away with that. and there's the one's the whole is worhtless but because some one hit their fender they want it replaced and too look new. on those jobs. even some adjuster were like just take the money and run. but really tell me, had you every had a car come in, and you were like. are sure you want this to be detailed?
but to the op. if you can't tell then don't worry to much. but if you are worried like i said, take to the dealer, don't tell them were it was wrecked, and see if they can find out. if they say, we can't tell that it's been, hit your good to go. also if you have state farm as your insurance comp. or the person who hit you does, don't worry, they will do a reinspect to make sure the repairs are correct.


----------



## DetailDan (Jul 3, 2007)

Yeah, Ive never seen finger prints in a repaint myself, but honestly it wouldnt surprise me. Dirt is another story however, I see that ALL the time. I agree with you about people who all the sudden notice all these things they hadnt seen before.


----------

